
European Carrier Blocks Ads at Network Level - elorant
http://adage.com/article/digital/european-carrier-blocks-ads-network-level/302749/
======
hackuser
Maybe this is bad for ad blocking. As long as it remains a pesky minority, it
might be overlooked. If entire networks are blocked, businesses depending on
ad revenue will be forced to respond.

------
bediger4000
Given that almost all advertising is a form of lying, I find it hard to
condemn this. Also, I find it hard not to gloat HA HA KARMA!

